# Any REAL LOCAL YOTE HOWLERS OUT THERE TO MAKE ME MONEY



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Had 2 yotes in our field this evening. They owe there live to Mr. Mossbergg. They owe it OLIVER 1655 tractor falling them till i could a shot with my moss 20gauge buck shot.........Will be finding them in the morning..........Thanks for all the support and more yote hunts will be coming soon on our farm...............................Thanks..........Richyotey


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Too many totem poles last night I see. Beter Next Luck Time


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

To Many Beers when I posted this..........LOL...........Rich


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Be careful shooting 00 buck when the ground freezes, that stuff will ricochet like crazy !! I had a scarey experience with that a couple years ago. I really like a hot round of BB's through a tight choke for them.
Keep after them and change up your locations & tactics to keep 'em guessing.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks T-180..........Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Well Rich, the weather is here, is it time? Told you on our last meeting I'd yell at you.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Any time Tom.......Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm busy the next several weekends, you getting any time off over the holidays? That 3 wheel is almost ready. Have a friend working on it when he has time, should be soon.


----------

